

Ask HN: Tech scene in Portland? - sf2stumptown

I'm considering moving out of SF and I've got my eyes on Portland. I've been a JavaScript engineer for the past 4 years, working on large-scale e-commerce applications, advanced visualization, mapping, etc. I also have a fair amount of experience with Java (J2EE, ATG, Grails, Spring, Hibernate, and others). I can't seem to find find much information on tech jobs up there, which makes me think that there might not be much available outside of a few large companies like Intel. Can anyone shed some insight on what might be available up there? Are the salaries competitive with respect to the cost of living?
======
steveax
Portland salaries WRT cost of living will probably never be as favorable as
some other cities, that said, there are intangibles that make up the
difference for many of us. A couple of links that might be useful:

<http://siliconflorist.com/jobs/>

<http://calagator.org/>

